# Crescent Ladies Motorbike



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2015)

A great way to repurpose the ladies Chainless bicycle!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll take it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2015)

It Bonham's auction price was around £19,550.00, in 2008, less fees.


----------

